# 1-21 Blackwater report



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Blackwater this morning and fished around I-10, had a decent morning 3 bass, 2 reds until the wind started blowin us around. First trip from me down there so it was a succesful start... look foward to going back. Caught the reds on a spinnerbait and a rapala x rap caught the bigger one; bass on spinnerbaits.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I love fishin in Blackwater


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you put in at Milton? I have never fished Blackwater but plan on it soon. How far is it to I-10 from Milton? I did a little recon today by going down to the Swamp House and then to Jim's Fish Camp to check them out. There was a few trailers at each place.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice report. Love those X Raps.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Trucker said:


> Did you put in at Milton? I have never fished Blackwater but plan on it soon. How far is it to I-10 from Milton? I did a little recon today by going down to the Swamp House and then to Jim's Fish Camp to check them out. There was a few trailers at each place.


Yea I put in at the ramp on Ella st. think its called oyster pile landing. From there to I-10 is short run bout 5 mins.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks jcoss15 for the info.


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice catch! We tried Escambia around Hwy 90 later that morning and the wind was almost unbearable. Only found two rat reds. We're your reds on shallow flats or deeper water?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

LittleTunny said:


> Nice catch! We tried Escambia around Hwy 90 later that morning and the wind was almost unbearable. Only found two rat reds. We're your reds on shallow flats or deeper water?


Both; caught the smaller one around a broken dock bout 5ft. of water the bigger in about 6in. off a grass point.


----------

